# House for sale Irwin, IA(Harlan/Denison area)



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice home in Irwin Iowa(Harlan/Denison/Manning area) 

Selling updated home in Irwin IA (15 minutes from Harlan, manning, Denison) Home has newly built double garage w/insulated walls. sitting on 3 lots with mature trees and some landscaping including a picket fence. New high efficiency furnace and air in 2002. Newer water heater and new electric service for house and garage. Upstairs is 2 bedrooms, 1 bath, living room/dining room, kitchen and pantry. Downstairs is play room area, washer/drier, furnace room, family room, large bedroom w/2 walk-in closets. Taxes are only about $400/yr. Great school system, nice quiet neighborhood. The house is currently rented for $400 per month and has been for 2 yrs. This could be a good rental property or a nice inexpensive home. Roof does not leak but needs replaced. I have all shingles(heavy architectural type)etc. to do the roof. can sell with a new roof installed for $34,000 or with roofing materials for $31,000 firm. Selling at or below its real value (last appraisal was $46,000 a couple years ago). Needs to sell fast. Our renters have bought a larger house and plan to move out in Dec or Jan. We are willing to rent this home with option to buy also. 
Price: 31,000 to 34,000 

Contact Info: 712-579-0764


----------

